# L245DT Rear hub leak



## Brigitte Nelson (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm trying to remove the hub to repair a leak. Any helpful hints or a manual link? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2018)

http://kubota.servicemanualvault.com/Kubota-L245-Service-Manual.html
Here is a link for a $10 download manual. You can then print pages you want.
Sorry, I can't help more at the moment but I have no experience with a Kubota. Hope this helps.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

That is a wheel spacer. Removing it just makes the axle assembly lighter. It has rust holding it to the axle. You can tap a chisel and separate them.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1101745/Kubota-L185.html?page=49#manual
open this web page and this will show what you are looking for, the page 49 shows L185 Kubota but the manual covers your model as well as others.

you can download the complete manual for free, but Graysonr's for $10 may be a better proposition for you.

https://www.manualslib.com/products/Kubota-L245-4158598.html this address will allow to download the complete manual if you so want.


----------

